# Home Brew Scouting Cam



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

I used a canon 40D SLR, cheap canon lens, pelican case, wired shutter release(hacked) and motion sensor from radio shack.
This can work with any canon slr with a plug for a shutter release.(or any camera, i just like canon)

The camera was not hacked up in any way. So go get your canon rebel and take it to the woods!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats about all canon's are good for!
















I've got an old 35mm trail cam I might give it a go. Nice work Chad!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

EASY MATT! HA! Canons are the greatest thing since Peanut Butter! HAHA


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Peanut butter is crap too!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*
Attached thumbnail(s)*


I


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

See Chad!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

DON! BAHAHAHA!!!!! that is too funny!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Grape jelly anyone ?


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE NOT THIS PICTURE AGAIN. LOL. I dont know chad really nervous about putting my canon rebel out there and I think the wife would, no I know the wife WOULD kill me. But thats why I just bought a trail cam so no need


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You just talked me into getting this Canon and now you want me to leave it in the woods?!?!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris! Just go put it in the woods! It will be fine HAHA!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a missing digatal camera in the woods I hope to find next spring after the snow is gone, location is classified. along with the bear hunting spot.


----------

